

Ask HN: Translation services suggestion? - ScottWhigham

Looking to get a smallish technical site translated to Hindi - any suggestions?
======
acomjean
my Mom was a translator for various technial companies (Data General, ftp
software, PTC). A lot of translators at those businesses would do freelance
work for a translation agency.

The agency she worked for is still in business although she doesn't do work
for them anymore. [http://www.linguist.com/](http://www.linguist.com/)

Alternatively, find a native Hindi speaker and ask them if they know someone.

